# Puppy food problem



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have had my 11 week old puppy on blue buffalo puppy formula. He has had loose stools for about 1 week now. He's been tested and dewormed. So I know it's just his stomach. What can I give a puppy with a sensitive stomach???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

switch brands.


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

I like Purina. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is Purina good food?



scarmack said:


> I like Purina.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> is Purina good food?


I have my dogs on the pro plan right now. Sport I believe. 

They seem to like it and it's been recommended to me by more than one person who are in training and kennels.

http://www.proplan.com/dry-dog-food/sport-all-life-stages-performance-30-20-formula/










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> switch brands.


I was wondering what brand I should switch to


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

scarmack said:


> I like Purina.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is it for sensitive stomachs?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> Is it for sensitive stomachs?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Honestly, I don't know the answer to that. I can tell you none of my dogs have had any issues with it. Even when I switched from my original food to it. Which I was on Blue Chicken. 

So there wasn't any upset stomachs in the switch and I even have a couple dogs that come over on play dates who eat their food and they don't get upset stomachs. 

I would highly suggest you try it, maybe get a small bag and see how they adapt?

It seems to be a really good food, a lot of positives reviews to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Research the brands. Great video below, Pretty much they discourage the ingredients below which is Purina Pro Plan. Reading a bag is pretty easy.

Blue also has some major consumer report complaints for what your talking about. easy to find on Google.







Pro Plan
INGREDIENTS
Chicken, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), whole grain corn, corn germ meal, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), animal digest, fish oil, dried egg product, salt, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, calcium phosphate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 
W-4461


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Pro plan may not be the best but if it works, it works. I have fed grain free for years to my crew and when we got Silas back in Sept, my intent was to follow suit. I have tried several foods only to find the pro plan sensitive stomach has worked the best. He did fine on some of the others as long as I gave honest kitchen perfect form religiously and even then it was still not where I thought it should be, but now on pro plan sensitive stomach he does great without the supplement. I do hope though that once he has some time and consistency on this I can try to switch him back over to grain free or at least a better alternative. But until then I am going to try and stick with it for at least a few months to get some consistency in his gut. I don't even mind giving him the honest kitchen or digest all as a supplement regularly but if his system can manage on his own I would like to get to that point. The only bad thing I can say about it is that there are times you can smell the salmon through his skin. But hey, no more itching and solid stools so I can deal with that from time to time. Not saying it is great quality food by any means but sometimes the best quality food you can give your pup is the one his system can handle at the moment. I do think the sensitive skin and stomach has slightly better ingredients than others in the line and also excludes soy and corn I believe. Maybe in a few months we will try again.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Many have had problems with Blue because it is too rich.
Purina and other foods can be researched here
Purina Pro Plan Sport Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Many have had problems with Blue because it is too rich.
> Purina and other foods can be researched here
> Purina Pro Plan Sport Dog Food | Review and Rating


Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I put my Dane on PPSSS after months of loose stool. He cleared right up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

My5dogs said:


> I put my Dane on PPSSS after months of loose stool. He cleared right up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What's ppsss??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*BIG *difference in the quality of ingredients in Acana Limited ingredients than in the Purina *UN*-identified ingredients such as "*animal* fat" which could be just about anything including road kill!
*
Acana Duck & Bartlett Pear: *Duck meal, deboned duck, steel-cut oats, peas, whole pears, whole potato, duck fat, duck liver, sun-cured alfalfa, oat flakes, algae meal (source of DHA, EPA), pea fiber, whole apples, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, minerals, vitamins, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender.
*Acana Lamb & Okanagan Apple: *Lamb meal, deboned lamb, steel-cut oats, peas, whole apples, whole potato, sunflower oil, oat flakes, lamb liver, sun-cured alfalfa, whole pears, algae meal (source of DHA, EPA), pea fiber, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary.

Store locator: Store Locator | Acana

Also sounds like he needs a digestive enzyme too. You can get this from the health food store: http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/now-foods-super-enzyme-90-capsules/n8-1111#.UpyD5-Kuo1V Do NOT get the chewable. They contain Xyitol.

Moms


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank didn't tolerate any puppy food full strength, when he was young puppy I gave half puppy and half adult food. I switched him to full adult food at 6mos. I tried several adult foods he does not tolerate Grain free at all! He is now doing Great on Holistic Selects duck formula, the rest of my dogs do well on it too, so that's what they are all on.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> What's ppsss??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


ProPlan sensitive skin stomach


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

PPSSS is
http://www.petandkennelsupply.com/d...od/pro-plan-select-sensitive-skin-and-stomach

But personally, I would avoid anything Purina.


----------

